
Ask HN: Best programming language to get a kid intrested in computers? - alufers
Hi!
I&#x27;ve got a little cousin (9 years old) with whom I have already done some things on the computer. We played some games (of course) and I have shown him how to use basic features in excel and how to make plots.<p>He will soon be getting his own PC, so I would like to get him interested in programming. He can  already read and write, and I think he knows enough English to begin some light programming.<p>I want to show him a programming language which allows him to draw graphics easily, so he doesn&#x27;t get bored. It also has to be easy to install on a Windows PC.<p>I looked at Scratch, but I think a graphical programming language is too simplistic and dragging all of the stuff around is really unintuitive. I also considered Python and Javascript, but I think their ecosystem is too complicated for a kid to grasp and not get discouraged.<p>Thanks for the suggestions.
======
gus_massa
Don't underestimate Excel. It's very powerful and you can do a lot of
interesting things. Have he tried recursive defined sequences, like
A2=(1+A1)/2, A3=(1+A2)/2, A3=(1+A2)/2, ... ?

Python with the turtle package looks like a nice starting point. I didn't use
it, but I programmed in Logo when I was young. Some link found in Google
[https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/draw-square-and-rectangle-
in-t...](https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/draw-square-and-rectangle-in-turtle-
python/)

When he grows up, he can abandon syntax, and use all the parenthesis he saved
while he was young.

------
kaibee
If he's interested in games, might consider something like Gamemaker. Although
the language there is Gamemaker specific (actually I last used Gamemaker in
like 2009 so I could be off here), it'll teach all the same programming
concepts you'd need to learn. Far more interactive than just drawing circles
or w/e too.

~~~
9214
Speaking of games, I think Zachtronic's titles might fit the bill, especially
Infinifactory. There's a lot of similar programming-oriented puzzlers oriented
on kids.

------
uberman
I recommend "Processing". It presents as a constrained form of javascript with
easy to use graphics primatives. KahnAcademy uses it.

Nice and simple examples here:
[https://processing.org/examples/](https://processing.org/examples/)

If your cousin happens to be "into" Robolx you might also look a "Lua".
Robolox (and many other games) uses it for scripting.

------
catacombs
Python to learn the basics of programming. Then Unix/Bash for navigating the
terminal. Then C to do everything else.

